# Game 30: Heat @ Pistons (12-29-05, 8:00)



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*<center>
Thursday, December 29th, 2005
8:00 (TNT)










Miami Heat
(17-12)

vs.









Detroit Pistons
(23-3)
*

*Starting Lineups:*

    
*vs.*
    

*Heat Bench:*
Jason Kapono
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Antoine Walker
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron
Wayne Simien
Gerald Fitch

*Online Radio:*


*PLEASE DON'T VOTE IN PLAYER OF THE GAME POLL UNTIL GAME HAS BEGUN!*
</center>


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

Can't afford any mistakes, and we'll need good games from Flash and the Diesel. JWill needs to be that 3rd scorer and push the ball like he's been doing, and Toine needs to not suck. Pistons have been sick so far, but they're beatable.

Lets put a blemish on that 70-win pace.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We're goan need GP to play a lot tomrow on Billips, and i think that should be a nice match up, since GP is a veteren and still a good defender..And i agree w/ you ^^^ about how J Will and GP i think need to have a scoring mentality tommrow.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

if we beat detriot, then my chances of us beating detroit in the conference finals goes up... because right now, i find no way the heat can pull off a win. Not sayin its not possible, but does anyone think we have enough time for our team to pull together this season?


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

DemonaL said:


> if we beat detriot, then my chances of us beating detroit in the conference finals goes up... because right now, i find no way the heat can pull off a win. Not sayin its not possible, but does anyone think we have enough time for our team to pull together this season?


Is four months enough time DemonaL?


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i think The Heat will be alright chemistry-wise by june. Of course nothing compared to Detroits chemistry, they play like brothers out there.
As for this game, i dont like the Heats chances, but just the fact that Riles is coaching the team and the original starting 5 are finally playing together, i feel a bit more confident in the Heat compared to a month ago. Tough game fellas`, if the Heat pull out a win in Detroit, this will only give the Heat a bit more credebility of being a serious title contender, and gives our guys more confidence, something more to build on as a team. should be a fun game nontheless.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

I'm not going to go so far as to predict a Heat win here, but this could be a serious statement game if we do. I think this Heat squad can certainly run with Detroit and its up to them to show the League that.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

DemonaL said:


> if we beat detriot, then my chances of us beating detroit in the conference finals goes up... because right now, i find no way the heat can pull off a win. Not sayin its not possible, but does anyone think we have enough time for our team to pull together this season?


Uhh, we have a 4 game lead in our division, and the 3rd best record in the conference. If the playoffs were to start today we'd be the #2 seed. I don't see a problem?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Last year, we rolled into Detroit at the same time of year (except on the 30th), in the middle of our long win streak, and beat the Pistons.....

anybody remember how Dwyane did in the game???

(I was there..........)


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

Lindsey Hunter is still injured so we won't have him to guard Wade. It will be interesting to see who Flip puts on Wade. Prince has good length but can't keep up with the speed of Wade. Rip is as fast but not as good of a defender. I expect a close game tonight. Gl guys


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Last year, we rolled into Detroit at the same time of year (except on the 30th), in the middle of our long win streak, and beat the Pistons.....
> 
> anybody remember how Dwyane did in the game???
> 
> (I was there..........)


I believe he had his first career triple double that game...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Last year, we had a big matchup problem w/ Billips, this year we have GP for that...This year our main worry is Rip, since we dont have EJ around anymore to chase him, and we still have that problem w/ Rasheed, since somtimes U is forced to switch and help when Rip gets open running around..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Im watching at the moment in NBA TV last seasons Game 7 of the ECF. Now that i compare both Heat teams,i like this new Heat team better


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Last year, we had a big matchup problem w/ Billips, this year we have GP for that...This year our main worry is Rip, since we dont have EJ around anymore to chase him, and we still have that problem w/ Rasheed, since somtimes U is forced to switch and help when Rip gets open running around..


That's exactly what I am worried about. Who will guard Rip? I'm guessing Dwyane will start off with GP and Posey taking turns.

Will Udonis leave Rasheed to help defend others? This has killed us this year. Especially Donyel Marshall

I hope we see DWade guard Chauncey when GP is in the game guarding Rip. Chauncey scored in the post whenever he wanted to against DJ and Keyon last year. I dont think he'd have that much success posting up Dwyane.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

whatever happened to this guy:









Wouldnt Shandon Anderson be able to help the Heat defensively against RIP?!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

gio30584 said:


> whatever happened to this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's been M.I.A the last 4 or 5 games. Riley started playing him during the first games he coached. I guess Riley feels that what Kapono does offensively is more important than what Shandon does defensively.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Last year, we had a big matchup problem w/ Billips, this year we have GP for that...


I dont think GP will really contain Billups. Remember the Finals against the Lakers? Chauncey exploded against him and was abusing him all series. He burned Kobe a couple times as well.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

well no matter what GP is a much better defender than Damon.

one prediction is A.Walker will get schooled on every play and will cost this team the game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

not looking too bad so far?

I just got in but up 2 with 1:30 left in the 1st isn't bad...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

technical foul on Flip Saunders


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

End of the 1st

Heat 26
Pistons 27

Shaq and JWill both with 11...

I think the key, just like with the Pistons last year, is containing Billups...he makes them roll....he can score obviously, but if you let him penetrate, he beats you by finding the open man...that's how Rip/Prince and especially Sheed get open looks...

So far, we're doing alright..


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Billups cannot guard JWill... and vice-versa?

Miami's perimeter defense is a bit faulty (and Detroit is on fire from 3).


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade with the and 1 on the runner.....nice shot by Dwyane


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we need another solid SF/SG off the bench...

JWill-GP-Wade on the floor matching up with Arroyo-Evans-Prince isn't a good matchup for us...Prince is too long for Wade....I don't mind JWill and GP on the floor against Chauncey and Rip though


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Miami looks like they came to play tonight; very focused.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq has gotta start making those jump hooks sooner or later....that's 10+ points a night that we could have...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Payton for 333333333333333333333

tied at 48


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Halftime
Heat 52
Pistons 53

Where's the defense for both teams????????

Shaq w/ 17 pts in the 1st half, Wade 11pts 3reb 4ast, JWill also w/ 11pts

Chancey has 14pts, Rip 13pts (both w/ 4ast), Sheed 12pts


Reaaallllllly..................Realllllly............tired of Wade going up and looking to pass, SHOOT THE BALL!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I would def liek to see more Zo, and less 'Toine, i think timing is starting to wind down on 'Toine to fit into this team if it hasnt winded down yet...We should start looking to move him if we havnt already..I really wish he would fit into this team but he just doesnt..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> we need another solid SF/SG off the bench...
> 
> JWill-GP-Wade on the floor matching up with Arroyo-Evans-Prince isn't a good matchup for us...Prince is too long for Wade....I don't mind JWill and GP on the floor against Chauncey and Rip though


That guy in your buddy icon wouldnt be a bad pick for that...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We're not playing as fluid now...but the game is still close

If we can get a little run to end the quarter, I'd be happy


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Down 7 at the end of the 3rd...

Pistons went on a nice run and we can't score without Shaq...Toine sucks BTW


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat making their run..........only down 2 now!

9:10 left in the 4th


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that first one was a foul on wade, but the second one was not

only down 4


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

the 2nd one was clearly not a offensive foul

wade hits a J...down 2


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Skooled


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

mjm1 said:


> Skooled


 who?


----------



## Nocioni (May 23, 2005)

6:20) [MIA] O'Neal Jump Shot: Missed Block: B. Wallace (2 BLK) 

Marv Albert: Shaq going for the hookREJECTED BY WALLACE!!


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> who?


did you just not see prince shake off his defender with the behind the back dribble and stuff it home???


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade is killing them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 5 fouls though, please play smart!


tie game with 4 mins left


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

we play great D for 24 seconds, force a bad shot, and give up an offensive board!

Tayshaun hits a corner jumper, Heat down 2...timeout Heat


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Detroit is by far the better team so far, so its good to see we could keep it close at the Palace

now we need to get some good looks and try to win this


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDonis!

tied at 97, 2:30 left....

Billups hits, 99-97


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade to UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU again

tied at 99, 1:54 left


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn, bad luck there...sheed was so far out and still hit the shot.....down 5


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Chauncey hits the layup on JWill...

Wade does his leaving his feet to pass bull**** and JWill misses a floater to beat the Shot clock....

Pistons come down, Billups beats JWill again, kicks to Sheed for 3.....Pistons up 5

great game, and u lose b/c of 2 bad possessions.....sound familiar?


----------



## P33r~ (Nov 22, 2004)

Sheed and Billups have been amazingly clutch this season. Even moreso than normal.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wow, that was one of the worse offensive possessions ive seen in a while

people were talking about stan at the end of games, Riley needs to make some better calls.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Great game for Miami; just couldn't close it out.

I like this team's chances though. They've got *a lot* more room to grow than Detroit, and they already look just as good.

When Riley's puts his defensive imprint on this team in the next few weeks, look out.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we played pretty well and lost...... I didnt think we would win this, but at least we showed that we can compete with Detroit.....

24-3 is absolutely amazing for them. Props to them, I thought they would be worse without Brown but they are proving me wrong day by day

and about walker, he isnt doing anything positive. We wont be able to trade him with the contract we gave him. He has to learn how to play off the ball and improve


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

they did go to Shaq just a bad pass by Riley.

anyways good game i never really expected them to lose at Home so they did pretty good in the 1st,2nd,3rd,4th quarter until the last 1:40 minutes of the 4th quarter.

Billups and Rasheed killed Miami.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

This team, still cant beat detroit, i dont care waht you guys say, we need to make another freakin move to match up to them...We always jsut freakin fall short every single fudging time, im sick of it too, half of us blame it on stan, whats the excuse this time?? Its simple its our team, they are a better team then us.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We are the choke artists in crunch time. Shaq last year complaining about not getting the ball enough down the stretch - That's because you f'ing suck in the 4th quarter. You got stuffed by B Wallace. I hope you feel stupid.

Walker is a piece of f'ing ****, get this ******* out of the Heat uniform. I think when he came in and missed a 3 then turned the ball over TWO consecutive times is where this game swung to Detroit.

Officiating was ok. Got a little tight there at the end but the Pistons flat out beat us. Props, we got a lot of work to do.


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> This team, still cant beat detroit, i dont care waht you guys say, we need to make another freakin move to match up to them...We always jsut freakin fall short every single fudging time, im sick of it too, half of us blame it on stan, whats the excuse this time?? Its simple its our team, they are a better team then us.


Why are you complaining so much? These types of games can go either way at any time. I mean, you're talking as if Detroit steamrolled the Heat when the fact of the matter is that they hit a few bail-out shots and got a little home-cookin'.

And did you really expect to beat Detroit at the Palace this early in the season? You need to stop being a pessimist and see the good in this team.

Respond to this, DW.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> This team, still cant beat detroit, i dont care waht you guys say, we need to make another freakin move to match up to them...We always jsut freakin fall short every single fudging time, im sick of it too, half of us blame it on stan, whats the excuse this time?? Its simple its our team, they are a better team then us.


last year Miami Heat team in their first regular season matchup agaisnt the Piston they beated Miami by almost 20pts.

so far so good Riley needs to get some good role players for Walker.

Corliss Williamson from the Kings is someone i think could help the Heat in the bench department.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

DBurks2818 said:


> Why are you complaining so much? These types of games can go either way at any time. I mean, you're talking as if Detroit steamrolled the Heat when the fact of the matter is that they hit a few bail-out shots and got a little home-cookin'.
> 
> And did you really expect to beat Detroit at the Palace this early in the season? You need to stop being a pessimist and see the good in this team.
> 
> Respond to this, DW.


I've seen the goods in this team all season long, im just pointing some facts out, waht did i point wrong???? Can you tell me, i said everything corectly. its clear, if we had lost and SVG was still our coach half of us would have blamed it on that, i love Riles, hes my fav all time nba coach, but im just pointing this out, its not our coaches that are losign us the game, its our team, its just not better then detroit, we need to make some more minor moves...we made some overs over teh summer, and i think we benifited off tht this game and that was the PG postion, now we need to make another move, not a big one, but another one that will put us in the postiton to actually beat this team, and Walker is just not doing his part right now.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

MiamiHeat03 said:


> last year Miami Heat team in their first regular season matchup agaisnt the Piston they beated Miami by almost 20pts.
> 
> so far so good Riley needs to get some good role players for Walker.
> 
> Corliss Williamson from the Kings is someone i think could help the Heat in the bench department.


Exactly what im saying, im not syaing we can never beat em, im saying we need to make some minor moves to put our selves in a better postion to beat them.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> This team, still cant beat detroit, i dont care waht you guys say, we need to make another freakin move to match up to them...We always jsut freakin fall short every single fudging time, im sick of it too, half of us blame it on stan, whats the excuse this time?? Its simple its our team, they are a better team then us.


What the hell are you talking about? We were right with them until Rasheed hit that clutch three from way out. It could have easily gone the other way, as both teams were making runs all game. If we can do this at their house, I feel confident we can beat them in our own. There's really no reason to act as you're acting.


----------



## fmanlu05 (Jun 11, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> This team, still cant beat detroit, i dont care waht you guys say, we need to make another freakin move to match up to them...We always jsut freakin fall short every single fudging time, im sick of it too, half of us blame it on stan, whats the excuse this time?? Its simple its our team, they are a better team then us.


its a damn regular season game in DECEMBER... RELAX... this was the 4th game with the starting 5 that riley put together and we took the east champs down to the wire in THEIR building. If u dont think J-Will and Payton give us a better chance in the PLAYOFFS than d jones and dooling you are an idiot. for all this lack of chemistry talk the heat played the pistons (which are BETTER than last year) tough. playoffs dont start till april. the defensive imprint will be there by then and we will matchup very well with detroit. this was great preview of the east finals this year... and there's 3 more left. if ur sick of it, just jump off the bandwagon. simple as that.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We played them close til the final 2 minutes (sound familiar????):

Our biggest problem was Billups, 3 consecutive possessions:

1. Takes DJ off the dribble and hits a jumper from the foul line
2. Takes DJ to the hole, and lays it in 
3. Takes DJ to the hole again, gets all the way to the rim and kicks to Sheed for the dagger

You CANNOT allow guards to get into the lane that easy...once they break you down, it opens up our defense....once you allow the penetration, you gotta scramble to help and get back to open shooters, that's what happened on the last play....

We played well enough to win, but it doesnt matter b/c we didnt execute in the end...I won't take a moral victory, but I'm more confident in this team than I was 3 hours ago...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

fmanlu05 said:


> its a damn regular season game in DECEMBER... RELAX... this was the 4th game with the starting 5 that riley put together and we took the east champs down to the wire in THEIR building. If u dont think J-Will and Payton give us a better chance in the PLAYOFFS than d jones and dooling you are an idiot. for all this lack of chemistry talk the heat played the pistons (which are BETTER than last year) tough. playoffs dont start till april. the defensive imprint will be there by then and we will matchup very well with detroit. this was great preview of the east finals this year... and there's 3 more left. if ur sick of it, just jump off the bandwagon. simple as that.


Oh they def give us a better chance do J will and GP, now we need to make another minor move to give us a even better chance..


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> I've seen the goods in this team all season long, im just pointing some facts out, waht did i point wrong???? Can you tell me, i said everything corectly. its clear, if we had lost and SVG was still our coach half of us would have blamed it on that, i love Riles, hes my fav all time nba coach, but im just pointing this out, its not our coaches that are losign us the game, its our team, its just not better then detroit, we need to make some more minor moves...we made some overs over teh summer, and i think we benifited off tht this game and that was the PG postion, now we need to make another move, not a big one, but another one that will put us in the postiton to actually beat this team, and Walker is just not doing his part right now.


I'll agree with you about people blaming SVG if he had been coaching and they'd lost.

But what you're doing wrong is calling the team inferior too early in the season, *in their first matchup* nonetheless; not to mention the fact the game was in Detroit where they were like a rediculous 10-1. 

All I'm saying is that you, much like most Heat fans (and haters), need to stop gauging the team's abilities so soon. It's like 1 loss and people are like 'man we're terrible, trade everyone except Wade, we're never going to beat such-and-such.' To see that coming from supposed fans is sickening.

People just expect too much too soon, I guess. Barring injury, you'll change your toon in April, though. I guarantee it.


----------



## fmanlu05 (Jun 11, 2005)

ill be even more confident if we could get toine's *** out of here. :curse:


----------



## sic_D (May 5, 2005)

Antoine Walker should be sitting on the floor next to the bench. That is the only place he deserves.

This team can not win close games against detroit as we cant always expect Wade to be this good in the 4th quarter and shaq is pretty much done by the 3rd. He wont even hit the free throws and detroit got a lot of bodies to take care of fouling shaq.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

DBurks2818 said:


> I'll agree with you about people blaming SVG if he had been coaching and they'd lost.
> 
> But what you're doing wrong is calling the team inferior too early in the season, in their first matchup nonetheless; not to mention the fact the game was in Detroit where they were like a rediculous 10-1.
> 
> ...


i didnt say that, i clearly said MINOR MOVES..


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> i didnt say that, i clearly said MINOR MOVES..


1. I was typing that when you posted that second message. Didn't see it till after I posted the message.

2. Dude, I said 'people,' it's just an example. I wasn't referring to you specifically, just talking about how everyone is always so quick to wanna trade someone the second this team loses (nature of fans, I guess). Wouldn't you agree that people may be judging this team too quickly?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

> 1. I was typing that when you posted that second message. Didn't see it till after I posted the message.
> 
> 2. Dude, I said 'people,' it's just an example. I wasn't referring to you specifically, just talking about how everyone is always so quick to wanna trade someone the second this team loses (nature of fans, I guess). Wouldn't you agree that people may be judging this team too quickly?


oh yeah absolutly, people have been judging this team from day one, its just drives me nuts that we lose another close one to detroit..That team is just flat out clutch and has amazing poise.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I would really love to see Zo play more, i dont think hes gotten a good share of min the past few games, and to beat a team like detroit in teh playoffs, his def is vital..


----------



## bear23 (Feb 28, 2005)

the moron Antoine was able to hit 1 shot which somehow went in off the glass. Loser was looking at his fingers afterwards trying to pretend to be hurt.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

damn, i miss this game!!

from what ive read, it seems the heat faired well against detroit. i look at this as a positive:
-only the 4th game the ORIGINAL 5 has started together.
-played against Pistons in their house(10-1)
- played against the best record in the NBA(23-3)
-against a team whos been pretty much together for the last 4 seasons and had lots of success(where as The Heat is basically a NEW team this season and still gelling together)

yet the heat competed well with the pistons. i honestly feel this heat team will be alot better by april/june, and im more confident with this new team than last season going against the elite in a 7 game playoff series.


----------



## GoDWade (Jul 25, 2005)

gio30584 said:


> damn, i miss this game!!
> 
> from what ive read, it seems the heat faired well against detroit. i look at this as a positive:
> -only the 4th game the ORIGINAL 5 has started together.
> ...



yeah even though we lost, I was content with the score and knowing that the game was tied with two minutes left.

Tim Leger wrote an article about the game which brought some relief as well as some concerns

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/dailydime?page=dailydime-051230

The Bad stuff:


> Miami has serious issues on the perimeter.


This one particularly bothers me since perimeter defense was one glaring hole that I thought we had last year against Pistons and it is the reason why I praise the trade for JWill and Posey---because I thought they would be better than Damon and Eddie (quicker, taller, longer, etc.)



> Second, the Pistons are much better prepared to win these sorts of games than the Heat are.




The Good Stuff:



> Even with all of Miami's problems -- the poor perimeter defense, the lack of cohesion, and Shaq's inability to finish the game strongly -- and even with the Pistons playing at the absolute top of their game, and in perfect health, the game was tied with two minutes to go, in Detroit.





> In the past two seasons, while Shaq has lost each season to the Pistons in the postseason, he's demonstrated that he can do whatever he wants to against them, and that was true again on Thursday. The Pistons play single coverage on Shaq, and they really can't stop him.
> 
> Riley will take advantage of this better than Stan Van Gundy or Phil Jackson did. He is willing to get the ball to Shaq time after time, much as he did in the 1980s with Kareem Abdul-Jabbar.


I am glad to find out that we can hang with Detroit given how well they have played. I still have concern though---besides the ones given---it's that this game ended in a similiar way to game 7 last year: the game was close, we had chances to win, and the Pistons came out on top. Until we start executing on the same level as Detroit we are not the better team since at the playoffs it becomes less of strategy (since teams know each other so well) than team discipline, composure, and the ability to step up and execute.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

never thought i'd say this, but against detroit, i think we should move U to SF, and start zo or play Zo more with shaq, because sheed is eating him up. sheed is so gifted, he can shoot over anyone with ease from anywhere on the floor.. maybe not Zo though! who knows.. 

GP should have passed it to shaq at the end right away, U ended up with the ball and forced it to shaq + turnover.. but U knew the deal, he had the right idea. GP wasted 10 seconds.

I liked the way we moved the ball this game, we looked like a real team.. of course except when walker was in. Jwill was great, especially early.

and chauncey billups can't be guarded one on one. we tried putting eddie on him sometimes last year and he had no success either, so we just have to do a better job thats all. we just need to get in his face more on the 3 pt line, and help quicker when he beats his man in the paint. shaq rotated quick enough at the end, but then he kicked it out to sheed and what happens? he hits another killer 3 against us. seems hopeless.


----------

